# The optimal way to run and clean your filter



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Below I try to make you understand that you need to pay more attention to your filter. I found a scientific article that talks about an experiment of filter flow rate and filter washing. They used the so called "bead filter" because (I assume) it is a design allowing the easiest flushing of the biomedia. I posted about bead filters here and I said they are only mechanical filters:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...3-beginning-era-6x3x2-300g-10.html#post662049

Now please read this abstract too:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0144860998000454

It says that a bead filter is a biofilter too. No surprise really - microorganisms grow on anything inside what we call an aquarium and anything that is attached to it through the water. So that part is no news.

Here's what I found motivating:

1. *"...Backwashing frequencies varied and had to be adjusted at each feed loading rate for satisfactory nitrification..."*
That means that every time you feed your fish the filter needs to ramp up its function. That's no news either but what do you, personally, do about it? Nothing. In the case of a bead filter they just rinse the media and find out how often rinsing is needed to maintain certain levels of cleanliness for a given fish/feed load. That means that it is a good idea to "refresh" your filter not when you feel like it but when it needs it. Find out the optimal cleaning intervals. I say that because the best we know is to rinse the media in tank water every so often when we feel like tinkering with the damn canister. The norm is to do that very infrequently. Issues pop up and we look for solutions everywhere but surely part of the problems are associated with an unhealthy filter.

2. *"..more frequent backwashing improved filter performance.."*
Funny scientists. Of course rinsing your biomedia will remove any clogging, will remove dead cells and so on. Channeling is minimized if not completely avoided. This also says that you need to find the optimal schedule for cleaning your filter. Don't forget - the basic idea is to have some kind of media on/in which the microorganisms live and for the water to flow THROUGH ALL THE MEDIA at all times. No areas where the water does not move. And please note - that goes for your tank too - there are plants in it and the water needs to flow THROUGH the entire tank at all times. No stagnant areas.
Solve the cleaning issues of your filter and avoid channeling. Adjust the flow pattern and/or the flow rate and make all plants leaves gently move in the current. What do you think will happen?

3. *"...It was essential to provide adequate flow through the bead filter..."*
You don't even have an idea what is the flow rate through your filter, do you? Does the water channel through it bypassing the clogged areas? Does it flow fast in one area and super slow in another (making Nitrate here and using it to make Ammonia there)? Does the flow through the filter needs to be fast or slow? I can only give a general answer to the last question - the flow through the filter needs to be way slower than the flow rate that the pump is providing. All of that essentially says the same thing - find the optimal flow rate trough your filter. 
Also find the optimal kind of media. They are not all great for your tank only because the packaging says so. The biomedia needs to be shallow but in a canister that is impossible to do. But can surely play with the kind of media, research about the different kinds, and find what works for you.

Recap: Find the optimal way to run your filter. Most issues you have or will have will go away and you will never even know about most new ones.


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow. 648 reads in about a year and a half, and *no responses!*
Weird.

Anyway. Great post, Niko! Good references, and a thorough and appropriate analysis for the aquatic gardener. This is exactly the kind of thing I was thinking of when I searched "filter cleaning" here at APC.



> Recap: Find the optimal way to run your filter. Most issues you have or will have will go away and you will never even know about most new ones.


The scientific method. Develop a hypothesis. I.E. "My filter is a source of excessive nitrogen in my aquarium. Experiment: clean the filter more often. Analyze data: did the problematic algae lessen?

Keep up the good work, y'all!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

What's the saying, "Common sense isn't so common."? 

I'd like to emphasize one thing; filter cleaning is based on rate. It's not a cumulative effect of every time one feeds, one needs to increase cleaning frequency. Based on X grams of food per day I need to clean my filter Y times per month. Every filter is different and has its own unique idiosyncrasies, so like Niko said, figure out what's best for your filter. 

Too bad most folks aren't going to take this to heart, Niko.  Great post!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Too bad Niko isn't around anymore...


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

That is too bad. I always enjoyed his posts and found them extremely informative.

Especially his info about laminar flow and gyre fluid dynamics.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I am here. Just that the internet has made this hobby both grow and deteriorate badly. Too much fluff and very little true passion. 

I'm still looking to find an original aquascape that is not influenced by the Japanese marketing machine. My hope is in the old school mentality.


----------

